# Isabel



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 14, 2003)

They currently have here tracking up the chesapeak and into central PA, brushing the outer banks of NC on Thursday.

I'm putting together a team of top climbers if anyone needs help with the aftermath. Drop me a line if you're interested.

here is the 5 day track forecast. They upadte it at least twice a day.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/graphics/AT13/refresh/AL1303W5+GIF/141458W5.gif


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *They currently have here tracking up the chesapeak and into central PA, brushing the outer banks of NC on Thursday.
> 
> * "You'll make me dizzy Miss Izzy, the way you rock and roll..." 160 mph sustained the last two days; that's quite a blow.
> ...


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 14, 2003)

Whheeeeeeeewwwwwww
I hope that maps off a little bit, we're not far to the west of the bay and have in-laws right in Williamsburg where it's says it's coming in!
Freaking chippers in the shop too!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 14, 2003)

Time to rent a bigger one and give me a call Todd

Waht will that storm surge do to the Patomic?


----------



## AviD (Sep 14, 2003)

Yeah I guess storms bring a bit of business for you all. Hope it doesn't cause too much damage...lookin pretty mean right now.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## cybergeek23851 (Sep 14, 2003)

If anything happens, I'll be ready. We got the remaining supplies this morning except for gas for the chainsaw. I just hope that we do not flood out again. Floyd raveged our economy, and left it treading water for dear life. If we flood again, and if International Paper gets damaged again, they'll probably just write it off as a loss.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 14, 2003)

I've been thinking of buying a new 4x4 chip box dump truck as well as an RG-50 stump grinder or the equivalent in a Carlton...
This may be the time if Isabel comes in as predicted... 
To tell you the truth the looks of that storm scares me plenty... I saw what Hugo did to Charlotte NC in '89.... and that was 200 mi inland.... I don't wish for storm damage, and I'd like to be ready if it comes..
I've mostly owned used equipment in the past so any recommendations would be appreciated... Maybe buy a bucket instead of a 4x4 truck... Buy vs. lease? Insurance? Etc... All suggestions are welcome
Thanks,


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm loading the truck already.
I worked Floyd in Williamsburg, Va., D*mn what a mess. I spent 2 weeks on rooftop duty, lifting big oaks and poplars off a lot of houses. counted over a 100 the 1st week riding around. spent the next year cleaning up and chasing hanging limbs.
Better than the lottery!


----------



## seanlarkin (Sep 15, 2003)

With all the rain we've had around here this year, we'll be in bad shape if she hits inland. You'll have to start posting threads asking, "What type of boat is best when pruning", or "How do I keep my tools from sinking".


----------



## NeTree (Sep 15, 2003)

Time for some Monster Garage Arborism...

A chip truck that doubles as a pontoon boat...
a chipper that acts as a bilge pump...

ya know.


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 15, 2003)

Sean, 1 more thing for the new products list... Inflatable rafts.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 15, 2003)

*"Sean, 1 more thing for the new products list... Inflatable rafts"* 

...and chainsaw resistant swimmies for arbos.



Maybe I'll put together a team of top notch groundies?


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 15, 2003)

Around here hurricanes are compared to ol’ hurricane hazel, the one that caused the most damage. Oh well, we need the rain… but better move the equipment to higher ground!


----------



## cybergeek23851 (Sep 15, 2003)

The problem here, is that we have had too much rain recently, and the ground has reachd its peak capabilities for the absorption of water. In laymans terms, the ground is soaked. With my generation, damage is compared to Floyd for the destructive power of the flood waters.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 15, 2003)

Took another look at that map this morning.... Issie is in position to gouge 1/2 the East Coast..... I've got a bad feeling about this one.... Insurance companies could fold.... causing a breakdown of the financial sysytem... One big house of cards ready to go down.... Not to mention the lost lives and unimagineable loss of property... This could make 9/11 look like a picnic...
I may guy up a couple of big oaks in the backyard....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 15, 2003)

Heres the projected path.....


----------



## jamie (Sep 15, 2003)

*oh well*

i sure you lot will have loadsa fun clearing it up, despite the problems....im unsure wheather you are optamistic or not........

happy cutting

jamie


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 15, 2003)

The projection puts us directly in the path now! I guess I should go get some supplies soon.
Went this morning planning on begging the guy for my chipper and he was just about to call me cause it's ready  
I was looking at a nice dump trailer while I was there and maybe a skid steer.....
Don't know if I would have enough calls to keep you busy JPS but if so I'll call, looks like no matter where you go there's going to be plenty of work, not sure if a disaster like this could be is worth 
the extra money


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2003)

Good luck to all I hope you stay safe for the whole event. I don't know what it well do here I live in Southeastern Ohio. But it looks like it mite get us some too. I can't say I can remember a storm that size in this part of the country. But it looks like we just may have a look at this one. I better get some gas mixed up just in case. My first job well be to mind the fense here on the farm. So the cow don't get out. Then I well see what I can do for my neibers (Spelling). Be carefull in the trees. Randy


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: oh well*



> _Originally posted by jamie _
> *i sure you lot will have loadsa fun clearing it up, despite the problems....im unsure wheather you are optamistic or not........
> 
> *


Jamie I'm unsure too. On the one hand this will be a killer storm; people are likely to die, and no one wants that. On the other hand the riggers and removers look forward to the technical challenge and the learning experiences that come with that.
Some of us are focused on the challenge of salvaging damaged trees to grow back for the future, which is good work to book for the time when all the carcasses are off the houses. 
And of course we all want the extra $; I tack on a 50% surcharge, which imo is different than the "wharever the market will bear" approach, synonymous with gouging. 
The financial meltdown murph talks about is likely; ins cos go bellyup, and others drop policyholders who file too many claims no matter how legitimate. So gouging has ripple effects thru society that I don't think anyone wants. 
Winds have calmed to 125, but storm is speeding up. Worst since Hazel unless something makes it go away; if so I'll be both disappointed and relieved; 21st century Schizoid Man


----------



## timberfell (Sep 15, 2003)

_Originally posted by Murphy4trees_




> This could make 9/11 look like a picnic...



I don't think anything can make 9/11 look like a picnic.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timberfell _
> *Originally posted by Murphy4trees
> 
> 
> ...



Everybody saw the trade centers get hit, this is the pentagon getting hit. Keep in mind 182 dead.


far cry from a picnic. 

Trees can't compare to a 350 mph flying fuel tank.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 15, 2003)

I spent 8 months working the renovation and Phoenix project,
and burnt out bad. 12+ hours a day. 3 hour round trip commute.

My family can't understand why I would now rather do tree work.


You would have to climb to know.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 15, 2003)

I pulled a stint as a deckhand on a workboat in the Gulf of Mexico, once. We got sunk in a hurricane.

Quite an experience. I allmost bought it that day. 

Hurricanes suck.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 15, 2003)

I would wait till the thing blows over to make any big purchaces.

You can get the bigger truck/chipper after you start selling the work. All the big storms I've worked, dealers brought equipment from all over the country to fill demand.

Then get a large capacity forestry body, because you will need the room.

A bucket would not be a bad idea...


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 15, 2003)

I was driving around town today and saw about a dozen Tamarack trucks pulling into town. Buckets, chip trucks, big chippers... I'm sure that all the Asplundh guys are really looking forward to the pay.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 16, 2003)

Our gal Izzy calmed down to 105 mph, now reintensifying as it bends to the west, over the warm gulfstream waters and heading dead on to NC. I've talked to old customers from Oak Island to Bald head to Salter Path to New Bern. Truck is packed and the last tool order should be in from Sherrill's tomorrow as should brochures from ISA and NADF on appraisal of tree losses   

I blew off a fun time in TX for this; hoping for no fatalities or big tree losses, just a wee bit o' prunin' of Mother Nature's forest. 
To you other stormchasers--folks in NC may be backwards in some respects, but many do know to ask for certification, ins, etc. when deciding whether the price is right.


----------



## rwilk (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm only Lic. in Louisiana, but would be willing to pack the truck for a little road trip, if someone thought Me and my crew could help out. Send e-mail.

From a Firefighter/Paramedic standpoint. Everyone up there good luck, hunker down and be safe. Everyone remember: as everyone runs out America's protectors will stay and save. As you guys go in to do your part thank a firefighter because he has to be away from his family during all this to be there to help you.

just a thought

rwilk


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 16, 2003)

And the military personel that will be called up.

That'll suck, just get back from the desert and "All leaves and liberty are cancled"


----------



## kevinz (Sep 17, 2003)

*Article in Baltimore Sun on Isabel from arborist's perspective*

http://www.sunspot.net/news/nationworld/bal-te.tree17sep17.story

-Kevin


----------



## rbtree (Sep 17, 2003)

Guy said:

>> Worst since Hazel unless something makes it go away <<

I was born on the Eastern shore of Va. Our farm was on a creek and 1/2 mile from the Chesapeake. Hazel hit us when I was 6 yrs old. What a memory that is!! We weathered it and all other 'canes that hit during my first 11 years, with nary a broken window, nor major tree damage, that I recall anyhow.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Article in Baltimore Sun on Isabel from arborist's perspective*



> _Originally posted by kevinz _
> *http://www.sunspot.net/news/nationworld/bal-te.tree17sep17.story
> *


Muni guys are caught tryin gto quell panic and still give good advice.
2 falsehodds in this story:
"Trees don't fall because they're too tall." We know that the taller, the more leverage for uprooting.
"there's no way to predict which trees are going to fail." We know that several predisposing defects can be visible and actable.
One truth in the story: "Overtrimming can fatally damage a tree." Does MM agree with that?


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *The local blonde bimbo from a local news station gave a report the other day recommending "Having any tree limbs over your house or driveway removed". I wrote a scalding letter to the station but have not gotten any response. I wonder why?  *


Maybe because no one wants to be scalded any more. They take you for some crank and will just expect you to goo away now that your spleen is vented 
Last month our local news bimbo called to ask me about all the rain making trees unsafe, and how to tell when they should be cut down. I gave them ten minutes on camera going over risk assessment and how to lessen tree risk; they put 3 on the air and I got solid info out to the public and great pub. for my co. 

Rocky you get more good done by stroking rather than scalding. Control that temper and you'll do more good for trees and yourself.:angel:


----------



## DadF (Sep 17, 2003)

Had some storm damage from a minor tornado a few years ago in this area. Our local FEMA chief was quoted in the paper telling everyone that trees needed topped to reduce storm damage. I immediately contacted him(have been responding with on fire/emt runs for 20+years) and asked him if if he minded me writing a response in defense of not topping trees. He said that the paper had misquoted him(imagine that ) and that he would be happy if I did.
To make a long story short our Urban Forestry dept was diluged with calls for the next several days about how to get their trees properly maintained. Unfortunately, we have no tree companies in town that have CA's on staff. Interestingly though we have had one of the local "hack and top" companies attend one of our seminars this spring with Dr. Gilman speaking. So maybe the public knowledge was increased enough to make this company start acting a little more professionally-even though they are still topping trees "if the customer asked for them to"
So keep the pressure on the push for informing the public about proper tree care and we'll get rid rid of the hacks-one mosquito at a time.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 17, 2003)

I remember at a conferance, this company had new embroiderd jackets. Mustta had them done just for the show.

Promenently listed in big letters was "topping". Most people were laughing at them as they walked by, I can still hear Sean Gere say "at least they are here, it shows they are willing to learn something."


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 17, 2003)

NOAA radar Morehead City, NC

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/radar/loop/DS.78ohp/si.kmhx.shtml

Soem cells on the periffery are doing 3-4 inches an hour.

The triangle area of NC is forecasted to get some wind. So far so good for your house Guy.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *The triangle area of NC is forecasted to get some wind. So far so good for your house Guy. *


So good? Not sure, forecast is for 60 mph winds and 6-10 inches of rain. Fran in 96 had 75 mph and 10" and old oaks were keeling over right and left. My house was fine because I'm totally surrounded by a youngish forest, not tall individuals.
I think I'll be busy right here, but I'm ready to go to 1 Richmond if it's bad there (have ex-apprentice w 15-man company who's ready to sub out work there) or 2 NC coast if damage is slight elsewhere. 
Camera, saw and me will be very busy for a while.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Sep 17, 2003)

I've never chased a storm,nor will I ever. Got plenty to do right here. Where do treemen get the time to leave their town and split for the storm? Is it easy money? 

ALL storm chasing stories that I hear are " we just went door to door and you can charge the **** out of them because they want the tree off the house asap." ''we just cut it up and stack it by the road'' type talk. 


I know there are some that are going that really want to help, but most are going for the cash money.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> * I know there are some that are going that really want to help, but most are going for the cash money. *



I'm for both, plus the experiance and knowledge to be gained.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Sep 17, 2003)

Well just don't rip anyone off.


----------



## TREETX (Sep 17, 2003)

*Bottlenecks*

Never chased storms but I am guessing from storm work here, the major bottleneck is not having climbers, it is the lack of having crews,chippers, and chip trucks.

only as efficient as the bottlenecks.....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 17, 2003)

When I worked hurricane Andrew, clean-up wasn't a problem. All's the homeowner had to do was get the debris to the road - the National Guard was picking it up.
The main priority was clearing houses, driveways, roads, like that. Even then, you had to kinda triage the work you had to do, the most important stuff first. And believe me, everyone thinks their stuff is the most important!

Lots and lots of hard work, and long hours. I allmost passed out from the chainsaw exhaust cutting a tree out of an attic and the bedroom. No electricity, zero ventilation, lots of fun!

At least you know when your knocking off, 'cause martial law is usually imposed, and you gotta be off the streets by dark! You can make some bucks, but it is a high-stress situation.

No fun a tall.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *Well just don't rip anyone off. *



How is market economics ripping people off.

If they have the money and we have the time to sell, why should it not go to the highest bidder? As long as we work in good faith while on the clock, good steady pace, no napes or long cigarette breaks.. oh I don't smoke.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 17, 2003)

JPS,
There are lenty of situations where market economics could easily be considerred "ripping off".... Capitalism is by no means a perfect system.... Lots and lots of what some would call "imperfections", while others, me included, consider gross areas of dysfunction... Monopolies is probably the easiest example to point out.... That's why public utilities were well regulated for years... Take out the regulation allow "market" forces to run wild and you've got the savings and loan scam or the California energy crisis... 
Ask any of the billions of peasants living on dirt floors all over world what they think of "market economics". You might be surprised by how well they understand market forces... Its the rich man in his summer house that is thrilled by the wonders of capitalism, not the billions who wake up everyday and wonder how they are going to get food today...
THAT SAID:
Last winter when Philly got hit w/ 22" of snow, I was charging 200/driveway... Told 'em that on the phone before even showing up... That was the 4th deepest snow we had in the area in the last 100 years... A lot of rigs/drivers couldn't move it.. The streets and back roads were remarkably quiet.... I was driving an '89 Ram Charger 2 door SUV.... Beat it hard but it held up... I also bought a '92 Bronco w/ plow when there was 8" down... Paid 5K for the truck and it cost another 2350.00 to replace the trans after my buddy whooped it on a steep driveway that had 2" of ice under the 22" of snow... 
That's the way I play it in deep snow... I wasn't holding a gun to anyone's head... If you don't want to pay me $200, you're free to call someone else or get out the shovel...
Same with storm damage... it's extra dangerous... hard on everything and everybody. So that's the time for us arborists to get our piece of the pie... If you can get 50 or 80 $/hr working as a sub.... more power to you... 
Did I mention that I plow snow for free from May until September every year.... Good deal huh?


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: oh well*



> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *And of course we all want the extra $; I tack on a 50% surcharge, which imo is different than the "wharever the market will bear" approach, synonymous with gouging.
> The financial meltdown murph talks about is likely; ins cos go bellyup, and others drop policyholders who file too many claims no matter how legitimate. So gouging has ripple effects thru society that I don't think anyone wants.
> : *


Since the gouging ? came up again I'll repeat this.

Subs I had after ice storm (no ins. work--all out of clients' pockets)ranged from 1. casually taking waht was offered if it was close to what they figured, to 2. aggressively billing for everything conceivable but reasonably negotiating the details, to 3. savagely billing for nonsense like drive time home, and ?????ing constantly about not getting enough.

1. is too generous imo, even if it's not ins work, 2. is ok but tiresome to deal with after a while--I guess being a prime is tiring in ways I wasn't used to--but 3. is ugly nasty and brutish. It's not professional to focus on $ so much because that pushes aside job considerations. 

Also the Atty General in NC has already posted info on post-storm gougers preying on the desparate, and laws are on the books to prosecute them. I'll say it again--bidding an hourly rate with a maximum if clent/ ins co needs one is the fairest way. I'm a capitalist who believes in free market forces but it ain't ethical to ppush those forces to the maximum.

Izzy stil 105 mph in eye and aimed just to the east of me. The first band of rain just started falling in Raleigh. Now is when the tree hazards Ive ID'd but haven't acted on yet weigh heavy. guilt over damage I could've prevented will come, along with satisfaction when seeing trees I did storm-resistance work on hold up when others don't.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 18, 2003)

Its starting to get alittle windy. So far in Chapel Hill its just been rain with gusts of maybe 20-30 mph.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 18, 2003)

Power's been out once already; branches breaking and whole big trees bending. I'm likely out of power for days; anyone certified who wants to come and sub call cel tonight 919-906-0465. i'll be out assessing damge later today and hope to have an idea of damage in Raleigh area then..


----------



## jimmyq (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, work hard, work safe.


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2003)

Guy, 
Give us an update. Major damage?? 
Being that the news guys are staying on the coast and not showing inland pictures of trees down it makes me think that the damage was minor.
Greg


----------



## TREETX (Sep 19, 2003)

Local news station here was making fun of it as well by having their own hurricane watch here in town. They would go to a live shot (sunny day) and then the reporter would recommend that everyone stay in doors just incase Izzy turns to the "left" and saying "If we can save just one life, it is all worth while......"

To all of you apocalyptic doomsdayers out there, economy and life as we know it in America hasn't crashed yet. 9-11 still doesn't seem like a picnic.....


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 19, 2003)

Here Isabel can be compared to a politician- all talk and no action.
Oh boy I think I heard a branch crack!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm coming with the crane!!!


----------



## TREETX (Sep 19, 2003)

Just heard about a severely damaged poplar at the white house.


----------



## jimmyq (Sep 19, 2003)

what long term damage and possible remedies is there from storm surge flooding on the trees and such?


----------



## seanlarkin (Sep 19, 2003)

FYI, we will have staff here on Saturday to handle any orders that need to be placed. We'll have phone sales, packing and splicing people here.

On a side note, Isabel almost had a casulty right here at the store-my computer. While working on the fall/winter catalog, we got a power surge and froze my computer. Upon restarting, it could no longer read my hard drive... Luckily, I was able to run a disk utility to fix the hard drive and recover all my data. Whew!!!

BTW, I did say fall/winter catalog...


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 19, 2003)

Sean, how are things looking outside the store? How much damage?


----------



## seanlarkin (Sep 19, 2003)

Nothing noticeable around the store, not too much around town. A few downed trees here and there. I think we were very lucky it was more wind then rain, because there was a high possibility of flooding.


----------



## Dan F (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Orlando Sentinel article*

Got a good laugh the other day when Katie Curic said to Al Roker, as he was getting whipped by wind in advance of Izzy, along the lines of, "Al, you're so skinny now, how are going to keep from blowing away?"

To which Al replied, "Dan Rather's on the other side of the dune, I'll hang onto him!" 

But seriously, hope everyone is alright down there. Hopefully, as others have stated, the damage is minor, and the worst part was we didn't loose more news anchors.


Dan


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 19, 2003)

*Squirrel help needed!!!!*

So after I posted the downed tree calls started coming in so we will be busy through the night. Mostly small branches an leaves everywhere but we have 8 trees to remove as well as baby sit an injured baby squirrel with a possible broken hind leg. What should I do Rocky?


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 19, 2003)

In Raleigh scattered trees and branches down. Took 2 off houses today, that looks like the end of my insurance biz so now it's off to Richmond. Sounds like a lot to do there, winds were 70 compared to 50 here, several trees on houses there.

jps et al I checked many of the trees we worked on in dec-jan and they all look fine. Storm-resistance pruning works!


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 19, 2003)

Didn't seem too bad here, but I guess it got worse after I went to sleep. 
Didn't get the first call till 8am, then they started rolling in, lots of downed and broken trees everywhere!
We worked till 8pm tonight, got a tree on a house to take off tomm. and about 15 small pines at one house to do, stayed in one neighborhood most of the day with the neighbors coming by when they hear the chipper and saws.
Told the guys to just leave the chipper running as we drive around so people will come running like we're the ice cream man  
Very luckily , we have power and water, seems most aroud here don't!


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 19, 2003)

*not my job*

This might be the best pic of the day....
And I repeat this was not my job!!!
Anyone else got some good storm pics????
Maybe time to start a new thread.


----------



## Grigory (Sep 20, 2003)

*Storm pics*

Selection of photos, which are made by the simple people. On many photos it is visible the reason of fall of trees.

http://img.coxnewsweb.com/B/00/74/75/image_175740.jpg

http://img.coxnewsweb.com/B/07/87/75/image_175877.jpg

http://img.coxnewsweb.com/B/08/73/75/image_175738.jpg

http://img.coxnewsweb.com/B/03/53/75/image_175533.jpg

http://img.coxnewsweb.com/B/04/53/75/image_175534.jpg

http://img.coxnewsweb.com/B/06/53/75/image_175536.jpg

http://img.coxnewsweb.com/B/07/23/75/image_175237.jpg

All these photos and hundreds others are accessible to the address http://www.palmbeachpost.com/storm/content/weather/special/storm/2003/atlantic/isabel/16.html


----------



## lync (Sep 20, 2003)

*On the road again*

Arrived in Dulles Virginia with 10 man Crew from the care of Trees.
Travelled 7 hours from NY/Conn. Will see what tomorrow brings. 

Corey


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 20, 2003)

You guys working tomm, Sunday? No thanks, just put in another 13 hr., day. Paid well though. 
You guys will be busy for a while, tons of damage in every hood I been through, doesn't look bad from the main streets at first glance.....


----------



## cybergeek23851 (Sep 22, 2003)

Well I'm still here. The power just came on about 1.5 hours ago. I do not want to see or smell charcoal for at least 2 weeks. After 4.25 days of no power and having to grill everything, the routine gets old quick. Luckily, no trees fell on our apartment. just the same two roof leaks our landlord can never fix right. otherwise I am fine


----------



## wojo23323 (Sep 22, 2003)

Here is a pic from my neighborhood.


----------



## wojo23323 (Sep 22, 2003)

another.


----------



## wojo23323 (Sep 22, 2003)

Tree companies in this area are telling my customers 6-12 weeks to remove stumps. How would you remove a stump like this? Could you use a stump grinder? How much to charge? Customers want these removed now so lawn repair can be done.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 22, 2003)

Depending on how much shifting the root plate did when it lifted the stump may not flop back in the hole or only flop in halfway...
Those are some big stumps... 
I remember after Hugo some of the holes looked like small swimming pools... All they neede dwas a diving board!!
I appreciate hearing from the guys from Virginia and seeing the pics... When you see trees snapped in half with no apparent structural defects, you know that was big wind...
We got a little busy here and I expect to keep busy for a little while as people start looking at trees with concern...
And I have a friend that is thinking of heading south with a stump grinder!!! I would like to go myself but I think its better for me to stay close to my family... 
Anyhow where do you think would be a good place to chase the storm with a stump grinder??? And what would be a good form of advertising??? Any other thoughts and suggestions are welcome... Please PM or email me, [email protected], or call 610-356-2116.
Thanks


----------



## wojo23323 (Sep 23, 2003)

My pool with me in the backround.


----------



## wojo23323 (Sep 23, 2003)

looking out of sunroom window.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 24, 2003)

I know where a mini Hydrostumper runs for 1300 a month. Rayco C85????


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 6, 2003)

Glad you had fun Brian  and glad I was able to keep you busy.
Have some pictures that I'll have to get up here.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Oct 6, 2003)

Leave tomorrow for 3 more days in Richmond; amazingly 2 people still have trees on their houses. "Couldn't find anybody"!! This is getting tiresome but hey it's not every day a storm like that comes by. Last weekend planted 13 Isabel ReLeaf trees; many more to come this fall. Dozens of appraisals in the works. Any one know where to purchase Gatorade in concentrate? I been crampin' like crazy, wringin' out these old muskles.


----------



## jimmyq (Oct 6, 2003)

Tom; 
try Creatine or glutamine for cramps and sore muscles. I get em here at Costco , they also have the gatorade powder stuff if your lookin for concentrate ( just add half the water!  )


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 6, 2003)

I started using 2 fresh squeezed lemons to a gallon of purified or spring water this year.... Gatorade is good stuff, though a little sweet... AND There is something about the Vit C in the lemon, or something else that really works for my body....


----------



## TREETX (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimmyq _
> *
> try Creatine or glutamine for cramps and sore muscles. ) *



That creatine does the trick on sore muscles. Just drink more water than usual. 

.02


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 7, 2003)

Leaning Oaks Brian worked on. These were hung up in other trees with tension on almost everything.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 7, 2003)

tied this one to the smaller , just in case.......


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 7, 2003)

Base of bigger Oak


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 7, 2003)

cutting it out of other trees


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 12, 2003)

Okay, can't take it anymo'
Can't be good:angry2: , nice and quiet,
lil'spyder mite;

Whar's frickin JP?

Been waiting to pounce on his spillin or someting;
Where does someone like that hyde?
Is it true he is so big that anywhere he sits has it's own zipcode?

Anyone print milk cartons? Prolly have to be a 5 gallon size like he used to like to take to pre-school though....


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheTreeSpyder _
> *Whar's frickin JP?*



Workin', if he made it to VA. Still lots left to do there. Hey you gotta make money sometime.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm holding JPS hostage here in williamsburg.
We keep him buried under a 70 ton crane load of brush from dark til dark. he runs my ground crew.

I've got 5 climbers and 6 good ground laborers, and am looking at early retirement. 


plenty work cleaning up, IM me.


----------

